# Double Twelve white dial...



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I just noticed this addition to the Glycine website. Very attractive watch. I really dislike the new logo on the dial, replacing the crown logo, but I've been looking for a white dialed 12 hour watch and may consider this. Since all the newest offerings are using this new logo, I'm guessing it will take over the entire collection soon.

Airman


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I don't like the new logo either. The rest looks great.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Regarding this watch; message from Glycine through a very responsive US dealer...

"The off-white dial (cream) is new for this year and should be available in June. The watch will be $1,625 on leather and is not available on a bracelet."


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I also had that dealer pass along my negative thoughts regarding the new logo to Glycine.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Can anyone confirm the lug width for me? Glycine's official data sheet lists it as 22mm, but many retailers and one review I watched list it as 20mm. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Zkin (Mar 5, 2015)

I like the hour and min hands


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks like 20mm to me...based on the 40mm case size, 20 looks like the right ratio.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Finally broke down and placed order. Will post pics and thoughts when it arrives!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Lugs are 22mm, had it for a while during an exchange. Quiet like the model and how it wears, it can easily be a keeper. Dennis which color did you buy?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Emre,
I got the white dial. I've been looking for a good 12 hour white dial for a while and I think this is it...took me quite a while to warm up to the idea of the new logo.


----------



## larthurl (Jun 4, 2016)

Can I ask who you purchased from? I was trying to buy this watch for months with the AD Saltszman's and with the buyout, the AD dropped the line
Thx


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

larthurl said:


> Can I ask who you purchased from? I was trying to buy this watch for months with the AD Saltszman's and with the buyout, the AD dropped the line
> Thx


It's that sort of value pre-judgment and dismissal that will be very dangerous for Glycine. Perfectly self-fulfilling in fact!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

The Glycine dealers I used for decades have disappeared over time, so this time I went with a new dealer (to me). They responded well to emails and the order but the watch itself won't be in for another couple weeks. When it arrives I will hopefully be able to recommend the dealer to you in a PM.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi Emre,
> I got the white dial. I've been looking for a good 12 hour white dial for a while and I think this is it...took me quite a while to warm up to the idea of the new logo.


Same off-white/cream as the other models are more of a "stark" white?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll let you know when it arrives. Still waiting, as it is a new model yet to be released by the factory. I've been told by the dealer that it should arrive in about one month.

I'll post pictures and thoughts here ASAP after it arrives


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm now being told there was a delay at Glycine getting this watch ready....I can only assume making the dial as it is otherwise identical to the older D12's. I was told today to expect early October.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Update, for any of you following this thread . Glycine got the watch together and shipped it to the dealer. So I will be getting it in a week or two for sure. It's probably one of the first white dialed D12's to leave for a customer.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Good news. Watch arrived last night on a nice light brown calfskin strap. Of course, I immediately put it on a bracelet with curved 22mm end links. I wore it all day flying around Maui and Molokai, and took pics between flights. I love the watch. The dial looks different under different light, but it is a creamy-hint of silver dial. You can see the difference in some of the pics between the dial and the stark white date window. The lum is good on the hands, and not so great on the small hour markers. Enjoy the photos!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

A couple days ago, flying a mission to eradicate an invasive plant species. Can just barely see the Double Twelve. Have been really enjoying it.


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

That looks like a killer watch combo...what sort of bracelet did you use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

That bezel lock is a pretty neat feature.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I believe this is a 22mm Seiko Oyster style bracelet. I put a MarineMaster instantly adjustable clasp on it.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all,
I did it again. Here's a pic from Jack Alexyon's bench at IWW. Relumed hands and dial markers. Second hand and hand frames painted black. More readable day or night!


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

The black really sets-it-off... looks great.
Just ordered mine last week, should have it soon... love the ss-bracelet!


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi all,
> I did it again. Here's a pic from Jack Alexyon's bench at IWW. Relumed hands and dial markers. Second hand and hand frames painted black. More readable day or night!


The black second hand and hand frames really make the watch pop. Really nice work, on an already handsome watch.


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Was really surprised!... Loved the black-outline of Dennis' watch-hands... 
However, just received my new* Double-12 White* today and the _'darkness'_ of the hands was very pronounced, and for me acceptable... saving me money!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Being the last of the Double Twelves released, this white may really be a rare watch. The 2017's, I see, are a totally new watch. I like that they have a lumed tip on the second hand, but otherwise I prefer the size of my watch (40mm vs. 42mm), the bezel (black filled numbers vs. plain engraved steel), and the minute track (inside the Arabics rather than outside).


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

both look great guys! nicely done


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Is this Double Twelve a unique case size at 40mm or does it use an existing case? I'm curious because I have Airman 18 and DC-4, and wondering how the Double Twelve might wear. Wondering about L2L measurement too, if you happen to known.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

It was a unique case. But it didn't last long, as the new Double Twelve is a 42mm sharing the case with the new 42mm Airmans. I guess it would wear nicely between the 18 and the DC-4. When my watch arrives back from Jack I'll get the lug to lug and bar to bar measurements for you.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

It arrived in the mail today!

L2L = 48mm
B2B = 43.5mm


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Dennis. As you estimated earlier it is right between the Airman 18 and DC-4 in size. I have a 6 3/4" wrist and the DC-4 at 51mm L2L is bigger than I like. The Airman 18 at 45mm is a nice size but the smaller dial with all numbers 1-24 displayed is just too busy for my taste. I think the Double Twelve could be perfect.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Econoline said:


> Thanks Dennis. As you estimated earlier it is right between the Airman 18 and DC-4 in size. I have a 6 3/4" wrist and the DC-4 at 51mm L2L is bigger than I like. The Airman 18 at 45mm is a nice size but the smaller dial with all numbers 1-24 displayed is just too busy for my taste. I think the Double Twelve could be perfect.


You'd have to scoop up one of the legacy D12's (from 2016) before they disappear. The new ones (2017) are DC-4 sized.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Dennis Smith said:


> You'd have to scoop up one of the legacy D12's (from 2016) before they disappear. The new ones (2017) are DC-4 sized.


I know, thanks.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Watch got back from IWW yesterday. Between flights, I had time to walk down to Spreck's beach today at lunch. Here's a quick pic...


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Real nice... Enjoy, the beach!!


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

I have the black/blue double 12 coming soon. Wasn't a huge fan of the white face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

